

Apple, Motorola & Cingular Launch World’s First Mobile Phone with iTunes - valgaze
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/09/07Apple-Motorola-Cingular-Launch-Worlds-First-Mobile-Phone-with-iTunes.html

======
tait
Uh, thanks?

